# Thinking on adding a sump or refugium...need some help



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, as u all know i have my sw tank going, is been doing great and i have been thinking on adding a sump or refugium now. I have a phospate reactor, an ac, and a skimmer. i dont mind anything in there but the phospate reactor, doesnt look nice lol 
I need ideas as i have no idea what or how to do this, my tank is not drill and the stand doesnt have holes at all but the back of the stand is open so i can make the connections there, the back of the tank is black so nothing would b seen.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

For a good read about sumps try this:
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-01/gt/index.php


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*adding refugium to running tank*

think best idea for your setup is hang on back large coralife refugium. simple to set up, large enough to grow tons of nutrient absorbing algae, pretty well floodproof and easy to light up with a cheap home depot t5 or led bulb. might even be able to put your phosban reactor inside refugium.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to get a 72g bowfront with refugium but the person selling it gets back to me sometimes and never gives me a date to go view it so i think i will just keep my set up and do some changes.
A member suggested to drill the holes on the back of the tank so i think i will b doing that, i will b looking for a sump/refugium and add it up.
I do need some help as i am still pretty new at this  so suggestions will b really appreciate it


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

There are a few ways of going about adding a refugium or sump. You could drill a hole like you stated and then plumb in a sump, a lot of work IMO for a tank already set up and running. You would have to drain tank past level you need hole, find someone with or buy a dimond dit drill ( unless its acrylic tank) then drill hole without getting mess in tank and cracking tank. (make sure glass is not tempered) . If you are set on having a sump style refugium then you could always use an external overflow ( which i have a cpr 50 or cpr 90 i will give you if you want). That is what i am using. As long as you have an aqualifter pump atatched to it there is no worries about it failing and overflowing of tank. Another option for a refugium is just getting a hang on tank filter like an aquaclear ( i am using a aquaclear 500) and adding a bit of sand and live rock rubble and macro algea to it without the basket or media. Add a light above ( i am using a cheap ikea led night stand light i stole from my sons room) and vola a great little refugium. Any more questions or help feel free to ask or pm me.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Chewie said:


> There are a few ways of going about adding a refugium or sump. You could drill a hole like you stated and then plumb in a sump, a lot of work IMO for a tank already set up and running. You would have to drain tank past level you need hole, find someone with or buy a dimond dit drill ( unless its acrylic tank) then drill hole without getting mess in tank and cracking tank. (make sure glass is not tempered) . If you are set on having a sump style refugium then you could always use an external overflow ( which i have a cpr 50 or cpr 90 i will give you if you want). That is what i am using. As long as you have an aqualifter pump atatched to it there is no worries about it failing and overflowing of tank. Another option for a refugium is just getting a hang on tank filter like an aquaclear ( i am using a aquaclear 500) and adding a bit of sand and live rock rubble and macro algea to it without the basket or media. Add a light above ( i am using a cheap ikea led night stand light i stole from my sons room) and vola a great little refugium. Any more questions or help feel free to ask or pm me.


Thanks Chewie, I appreciate the offer and I will take it too


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Claudia said:


> Thanks Chewie, I appreciate the offer and I will take it too


So I think you should hold onto you aqua lifter pump haha


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I do have an Aquaclear on my tank but the idea is to b able to hide stuff like the hoses from the Phosphate Reactor


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

some people use the Aquaclears as refugiums partially because its so easy to grow mangrooves out of it (lots of space above the tank). A sump can still be used to hide your other equipment without the need for a refugium built into it. This will give plenty of room for gadgets

The way im planning my 33 G is a bean animal overflow box outside the tank, with a low profile (almost) coast to coast overflow within the tank. i will likely add a refugium into the overflow box outside the tank to make use of that space since it will always have a certain level of water and flow to it


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Thanks Chewie, I appreciate the offer and I will take it too


Sounds good Claudia. Just let me know which size you want and when you want it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

An update, i got the overflow box a while ago and today i got the sump, I want to make it sum and refugium so now i need help on that 
Here a picture of the sump, is an oceanic sump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Do i need to add anything to this to make it a refugium?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you adding an in-sump skimmer? If not, then the main section can be filled with live rock rubble and macroalgae to turn into a refugium.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Are you adding an in-sump skimmer? If not, then the main section can be filled with live rock rubble and macroalgae to turn into a refugium.


No in sump skimmer. Do i need to add another acrylic partition? I want to add pods in this too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just have the water from the tank go straight into the big chamber and have live rock rubble & macroalgae in that same chamber. The return pump goes in where the small chamber is on the left side.l


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Just have the water from the tank go straight into the big chamber and have live rock rubble & macroalgae in that same chamber. The return pump goes in where the small chamber is on the left side.l


Ok good, thanks  Do i need a special return pump or any would do?
This is the overflow box, now i need hoses....where can i buy houses for it?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

houses? You mean hoses. Bring it with you to Princess Auto. They have some of the best prices for hoses. Many lfs will have it too in stock. I know I buy from King Ed's but that's a little far from you.

Any return pump whose final flow rate (after taking into account head loss from pushing water up to the height of your tank top) is less than the flow rating for your HOB overflow box.

BTW, I've always drilled my tanks.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> houses? You mean hoses. Bring it with you to Princess Auto. They have some of the best prices for hoses. Many lfs will have it too in stock. I know I buy from King Ed's but that's a little far from you.


hahha yes i meant hoses oh my lol i can try princess auto or i can always do a field trip to KE's, i heard they have a sale going on now 
Thanks for the help Anthony

Oh what about the return pump?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No special return pump needed.

Rio pumps are reasonably priced. I've also used Sedra and Mag pumps. Eheims are well made & quiet but pricey. I'm assuming the pump will have to lift the water up at least 4.5' to 5'. Before you buy, check the rating at that level of head loss. KE sells Rios & other brands. J&L sells Sedra & Mags & Eheims. I'm not sure which pump Island Pets sells.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

yes is about 53 inches, ok so i have to look for the return pump and hoses and when i have that hooked up then i can get some live sand and rock


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So this one would do Eheim Universal 1048 Water Pump Maximum Head: 4'11" but i think would b better to have better so maybe this one Eheim Universal 1250 Water Pump Maximum Head: 6'7"


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got a pump that you can have


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I've got a pump that you can have


What type and how much r u selling it for?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Out of curiosity, why do you want to add a refugium?


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Build a stand that would house a 4 foot long aquarium on top of your display aquarium. Pump water up into the top one and let it over flow back into the main tank. You can put a bunch of base rock and macro algae in there with a bunch of peppermint shrimp (you can breed them and sell them) but the shrimp larvae that get pulled back into the main tank will end up as plankton for the general population. You can even put it on an alternate light cycle to help stablize tank pH. This also gives you a reason to stay up all night watching your second tank

Douglas


----------

